# in between cycles



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
I had pt on 2nd iui in aug, sadly miscarried at 9 weeks, have been advised to go for next iui in dec/jan. so ttc. anyone else in same boat want to join me for chat...?


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi 7November sorry to hear your sad news sweetheart. I know how heartbreaking it is as I have been through it twice myself. Just wanted to send you a big cuddle and cry when you need to and I pray that your next cycle will be successful. I am here if you fancy a chat or some personal messages x


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

Thanks angel , 

YOU are on 2ww. less than a week to go.. good luck sweetie, fingers crossed for you


----------



## LexySmoker (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi ladies can I come join 
I had my last BFN in October and I'm waiting to have Immune testing done before I have another transfer, I'm sure there's something not right , Iv been doing a lot of research and have quite a long list of things to test for, I hope I can get some answers, I'm having some of the tests done on Monday and the rest Ill organize when I see my doc on Thursday
look forward to chatting with you and good luck with your up and coming cycles  xxx


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you LexySmoker did you see your Doctor today? I am sorry to hear that your cycle was unsuccessful. Can I ask what Immune Testing entails of? Do you know what tests they will do? What have you come across I would be really interested to find out. I have been told that they do not do any testing until someone has 3 miscarriages in a row. I find that sad and quite unfair. It is such a difficult thing to have to go through.  

Hi 7November how are you Hun? Hope you are ok x


----------



## LexySmoker (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi AW222 
Iv posted the list Iv come up with at the bottom, some of its comes from this site, the rest from reaserch from other ladies who have already had the tests done, My GP can do the first 6 on the list but the rest has to be done by my fertility doctor, mostly it looks like a lot of blood tests and uterine biopsies, which are just like a pap smear.
I live in Australia and immune testing seems to be not very popular over here, I think because we are pretty behind in new ways of trying to fix infertility, I asked my fert doctor 3 cycles ago if I should have any extra tests done coz I was sure something wasn't right,and she did the doctor thing and said it hasn't been proven to work and blah blah blah, but after my last BFN I'm determined to find out whats going on, there is a whole section dedicated to immunology on this site, have a look when you can and go into one of the old cycling posts its pretty amazimng to follow ladies stories and see on ther signature that they are now pregnant after having the immune problems treated.

Immune testing level  1

·        Full blood count, liver function tests, urea and electrolytes.

·        Thyroid function ( both freeT4 and TSH)

·        Immunoglobulin panel ( IgG, IgA and IgM)

·        Autoimmune antibodies ( must include anti nuclear antibodies, thyroid peroxidise and anti mitochondrial antibodies )

·        Anticardiolipin antibodies  ( both IgC and IgM)

·        Thrombophilla (must include lupus anticoagulant, factor V Leiden and Panthrombim gene mutation)

·        Karytype ( both partners)



Immune testing level  2

·        NK Assay and immunophenotype

·        Cytokine ratio

·        DQa

·        LAD

·        Test for inherited thrombopilia

·        Uterine NK biopsy





Extra

·        MTHER gene

·        Hidden C test

·        Maternal antipaternal leukocyte antibodies ( T-cell and B-cell)

·        Antiphospholipid antibody panel  (CL, PE ,PI ,PA ,PG ,PS )

·        Antinuclear antibody (ANA titer, ds DNA, Sm, Rnp,  Ro, La)

*    Thyroid antibodies ( antithyrogloblin, antimicrosomal)

*    Immunophenotype ( NK ( CDi6+/ CD56+) 

        Lymphocytes

*    Cytotoxic (CD5+)

*    Natural killer cell activity with IVIG

*    HLA DQ alpha  genotype ( BOTH PARENTS)

*    Leukaemia inhibitory factor gene mutation ( LIF)

*    Antismooth muscle antibodies (ASMA)

*    Percentage of B-1 CD 19+5+ lymphocytes and NKC

      using flow cytometry

*    Embryo toxicity panel

*    Lap ( check for emdometriosis 

*    Pelvic blood flow scan ( artery pressure)

*    CA125 

*    Mycoplasma  test ??

*    TNFa test ??

*    ARGC NKcells ??

*    Lap ( check for emdometriosis 

*    Pelvic blood flow scan ( artery pressure )


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

Hi Angwl and Lexy..
We did not have any immune testing. I was told only if 3 miscariages. so do not need it..but why cant they just do it anyways.. its not fair to go through this a few times to be ab;le to have tests... I guess its probably ris/cost/ significance  thing..


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Lexy thank you so much for the info. I see that you have been through a lot. I suppose we are all fighters as this whole process does put you through so much. I am currently on my 2ww but have been feeling the odd pain down below and wonder if AF is on its way. I should find out next week. I will look into you research and thank you once again for taking time to post. 

Hi November7 yes I totally agree with you that it is not fair. It is such a heart breaking thing to have to go through. I know a lady who had 2 m/c's and then decided to go private to have immune testing. They found out it was her own body rejecting the pregnancy each time. They gave her a course of treatment and she now has a happy and healthy baby. Are you still bleeding? Did you have a watch and wait or a DNC?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi girls

We already have a chatter thread for those that are inbetween cycles 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261899.msg4728029#new


----------

